# pundamilla nyrere black and orange



## Capt. Cichlid (Mar 26, 2008)

If anyone has any info about these guys let me know. I am looking to get a group


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

If I assume that you are talking about Pundamilia igneopinnis, I have yet to find anyone in the US selling the *real* igneopinnis.

Kevin


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

I have found this species quite difficult to find suitable tank mates for.
Not an aggressive fish but is armed with a row of teeth that seem to inflict a bit of damage.
Currently maintain them with Astatotilapia latifasciata without too much trouble. 
Young males show a slight resemblance to Pundamilia sp."crimson tide" with an orange nose but this goes with age.
young male (samaki's fish :thumb: )








older male from Hull.


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

are these two the same species? see thread below. / does any one have a picture of the female of this species.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=187813


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi deadman, no this isn't the same fish, yurs seems to be close to P.azurea mabibi isld, P.azurea and P.igneopinis are 2 different species, the azurea pop from ruty isldf is black with white-blue fins, from far it looks like P.igneopinis but the differ by the ratio body depht and length.
xris


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Here is a female Pundamilia Igneopinnis, not the best but the only one i have.


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

any pictures available on a female azurea mabibi?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Yu can find a pic there
http://www.haplochromis.org/forum/forum ... rea+mabibi 
:thumb: 
Perhaps yu'll need to regsiter before seing the pics, it's free don't hesitate, the speaks are in french but yu'll find pics of male and female.
xris


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

This was labeled:

_Pundamilia igneopinnis_ Blue Bar Hippo Point









Is it possible that this is correct?

Kevin


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

Kevin, that looks like it could be the fish that commonly is sold as Pundamilia sp. "Blue Bar Hippo Point".


----------



## mapyru (Aug 15, 2008)

Agreed with Patrick:

Same fish has been shown recently on English area of www.haplochromis.org by Glaive,

I think it is this teh blue fin, but still pending for more beautiful full coloured pictures
:wink:


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

here are a few pictures of my pundamilia sp. blue bar hippo point. the juvinal and adult are the same fish. at the time of the juvinal picture he was about 1.5 inches the others he is almost 4 inches. i hope this helps.


----------

